# heartbroken



## flowerlily (Apr 21, 2010)

i have been married a little over a year, this is my second marriage. my first husband kicked me out of the house when i was 5 months pregnant with our second child. i swore i would never get married or have more kids. i met my second husband, he swore he would never do to me what my first h did....and wouldnt you know it, he left me when i was 4 months pregnant with our son. in that time, he has asked me to forgive him and take him back. that was not the first time that he has walked out on me. everytime he walks out, he fools around with other women. he says he has never had sex with any of them. that he just fools around with them. i dont know if i believe him. as it turns out, he has been lying about a lot of things lately. he is in denial about his alcoholism, he surrounds himself with people who constantly tell him to leave me, who also encourage him to drink. i do love him. but when is enough, enough. when is it time to really call it quits?


----------



## modernnomad (Apr 22, 2010)

does he want you back bad enough to go to counseling? if he really wants to put in the effort to make your relationship work, then get help. if all he needs is a place to stay and someone to take care of him, then he might not be down with counseling. But don't put yourself in a position to be used and abused again. If you two start counseling, maybe he will be able to get some help working through his alcoholism.

And if he isn't willing to work on these things that are crucial for your marriage to succeed, maybe it is time to move on.


----------



## flowerlily (Apr 21, 2010)

he wont acknowledge he has a drinking problem. he can tell me exactly how many day its been since his last drink. when we moved in together, he wanted to drink everyday. he drank until he was drunk, everyday, until i put a stop to it. then he wanted to go and visit that old woman, more and more, because he knew he could drink there. he would even start fights, so that he can leave and go there


----------

